# Sig Designer Guns ???



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

What's with Sig and some of their new products? IMO they're going a tad overboard and ruining a brand name. Comments anyone???

Here are three, all 9mm:

P226 X-Six Scandic (MSRP $2,799.00)










P226 X-Five Golden Dragon (MSRP $2,699.00)










And my favorite... P226 X-Six Scandic Blue (MSRP $2,799.00)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My opinion...:smt078

-Jeff-:smt033


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

These "designer types" of designs have been available in/from Germany for years. Not to my taste personally, but then I still can't believe Rod Stewart and David Hasslehoff can sell out concerts any time of year there. It's not anything new, just maybe newly available here. Different strokes is all, I guess. If I had the $$, I'd consider one of the UBER engraved ones, but I'm not partial to the whole "bling" thing.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

the first isn't terrible but the second is just not my cup of tea nor would it be. names really don't matter to me as long as it functions properly.


----------

